# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  GÖnlÖmÖzdeki Abd

## atoybil

*"GüNLüMüZDEKİ ABD"*

*Yarışmasına üağrı* 

*Divided States of America (DSA) "İN";* 
*United States of America (USA) "OUT"!* 






*Sevgili Türk Halkı;* 

Yaşam koşturmacanın içerisinde gazetelerde, televizyonlarda, dergilerde önüne birilerinin çizdiği haritalar konmaya başladı. 

AB-D merkezli üretilen bu haritalarda komşularınızın topraklarından, kendi topraklarımıza kadar bir çok alanın; tarih yazmayı kağıt üzerinde harita çizmek zanneden çapulcuların elinde ona buna paylaştırıldığını, parçalandığını görüyorsunuz. 

En son olarak, ABD Kara Kuvvetleri Dergisi'nde bir Albay'ın yayınladığı haritada, yurdumuzun üçte birinin, Kürt kardeşlerimizin bu vatana bağlılığını okumakta zorlananlar tarafından koparıldığını gördük. 

Türkiye üzerine emellerini artık gizleme ihtiyacı bile duymayan küstah, cüretkar ve acemi cesaretine sahip bu odakları sizlere _"stratejik müttefik"_ , _"stratejik vizyon"_ olarak lanse eden kurumların; psikolojik alanda başlatılan bu _"bölünmüş Türkiye"_ psikozunu haritalarla destekleme hamlesine karşı bir hamle geliştirmesini beklemiyoruz. 

*İş yine başa*; 

bu Vatan'ın ve Devlet'in esas sahibi olan *Türk Milleti'ne düşmüştür*. 

*"Gönlümüzdeki ABD - Divides States "İN", United States "OUT""*

yarışması Türkiye'de ve dünyada topraklarına kastedilen Milletleri; 

artık insanlık için ciddi bir tehdit oluşturmaya başlayan ABD'nin neden ve nasıl bölünmesi gerektiğini düşünmeye teşvik eden bir yarışmadır. 

*Amaç;* 

*1)* AB-D merkezli saldırıya en azından psikolojik boyutta karşı bir hamle ile cevap vermek; *kısacası nefs-i müdafaa*. 

*2)* ABD ve ortaklarının dünya milletlerinin aleyhine bünyesinde biriktirdiği gücün; dünya milletlerinin yararına işleyecek şekilde yeniden nasıl kurgulanabileceğini Türk Halkının ve Dünya Milletlerinin düşünce portföyüne sokmak; *kısacası yaratıcı jeopolitik düşünceyi teşvik.* 

*3)* Bu konuda düzenlenecek bir konferansla; ABD'nin bölünme sürecini ve dinamiklerini akademik olarak masaya yatırmak; *kısacası Wilson ilkelerinin ABD'ye akademik boyutta uygulanışı.* 

*4)* Faşizan bir polis devletine dönüşen ABD'nin kapladığı coğrafyanın, ABD'yi oluşturan alt unsurlar için yeniden daha demokratik ve adilane bir şekilde nasıl düzenlenebileceğini ABD halklarının beynine düşünce tohumu olarak ekmek; *kısacası ABD'ye demokrasi gelmesine katkıda bulunmak!*

Bu çabaya vatandaş olarak; 

*a)* Bu iletiyi (Türkçe ve İngilizce versiyonlarını) mümkün olduğu kadar çok adrese yayarak

*b)* Bizzat elinize kağıt kalem alıp, *siz de gönlünüzdeki ABD'nin haritasını çizip*, gerekçeleri ile birlikte bize yollayarak (*ileti adresi :* [email protected] ) 

*c)* Bu iletiyi Türkçe ve İngilizce dışında dillere çevirerek yardımcı olabilirsiniz. 

Aşağıda örneğini göreceğiniz haritalar şu ana kadar elimize ulaşanlardan bir seçmedir. 

Bu haritalar sitemizde sergilenmenin yanısıra; 

*"ABD Neden Bölünür, Nasıl Bölünür?"* 

başlığı ile düzenleyeceğimiz konferansta ele alınarak, değerlendirilecektir. 

Kanımızın son damlasına kadar savunmaya kararlı olduğumuz vatanımız adına; 

beynimizin son hücresine kadar yapacağımız mücadelede hep birlikte yol almak ümidi ile. 

*Saygılar*

*Açık İstihbarat*
www.acikistihbarat.com

( [email protected] )

_(Haritaları tam boyutu ile görmek için resimlerin üzerine tıklayın)_ 

*Gönderen :* *Doç. Dr. ümit Sayın* 
*Gönderen :* *Internetajans - Vedat Yenerer* 
*Gönderen :* *Cengiz Cengiz* 
*Gönderen :* *Abdullah Karasu*

----------

